# Car for loads of golf gear - Qashqai or something else?



## North Mimms (Mar 22, 2016)

Time for Mr Mimms to change his car before the old one falls to bits.
He has zero interest in cars so choice falls to me!

Looking for something that easily takes 2 large bags plus trolleys.

Considering a Qashqai but any other recommendations?

*Don't care about*
Brand image
Driving at 90+ in motorways
Alloy wheels and styling
Looking cool

*Do care about*
Comfort
Internal spec
Fuel consumption
Me being able to park the thing!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2016)

Those Mini SUVs are not as big as they look, especially when it comes to boot size.  I looked at a few and most struggled to get a bag plus trolley into it. Mondeo's have a massive boot, the estate will swallow anything and they are very nice to drive.  Get some parking sensors and bingo.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Those Mini SUVs are not as big as they look, especially when it comes to boot size.  I looked at a few and most struggled to get a bag plus trolley into it. Mondeo's have a massive boot, the estate will swallow anything and they are very nice to drive.  Get some parking sensors and bingo.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I had a Mondeo until recently and the boot is enormous (that was only the hatchback version).  Would easily fit 2 trolleys and bags.  Most of them come with parking sensors these days, probably necessary as they are pretty big all round.

Also got a Honda CRV that has a massive boot and is a great car, as HK says the smaller SUVs are pretty much the same size as a Focus, the boot is just a bit taller rather than big, we've considered a Qashqai a couple of times but the boot wasn't really big enough for what we needed.


----------



## Berger (Mar 22, 2016)

Mondeo, Passat, Insignia, Octavia etc. Cars that taxi drivers tend to use. My father-in-law drives a Skoda Superb estate and the boot in that is ridiculously big even without putting the seats down. We once had 3 golf bags, 2 trolleys and space for more in there.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 22, 2016)

My wife has a Hyundai ix35, great job, very comfortable canny spec, big boot and she gets close to 50 mpg knocking round the doors, she loves it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2016)

Berger said:



			Mondeo, Passat, Insignia, Octavia etc. Cars that taxi drivers tend to use. My father-in-law drives a Skoda Superb estate and the boot in that is ridiculously big even without putting the seats down. We once had 3 golf bags, 2 trolleys and space for more in there.
		
Click to expand...

Good call on Skoda's, the Octavia always wins the What Car award for best estate.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 22, 2016)

I looked at the Qashqai for about 2 seconds before I bought an Insignia estate...... 2 full cart bags and 2 leccy trollies without putting any seats down.  Admittedly we do take the drivers out of the bags and lay on top.


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2016)

I've got a Renault capture and the boot is tiny. I need to put the back seats down for my clubs and electric trolley.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 22, 2016)

Audi A6 massive disco size boot, 2 ltr TDI much cheaper to run that what you think. Just sold my 120000 miler that I had for two years...not a hiccup. On the lookout for another one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2016)

Another vote for a Skoda Octavia or Superb. If you want a higher ride then a Mazda CX-5 is a nice car with a good boot.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2016)

Definitely agree about boot size on mini SUVs. Wife has a Mitsubishi AX5 and there is no way you would get a golf bag in the boot. Agree about mondeo boot space, absolutely massive.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2016)

Hyundai i40 blue motion estate or Octavia estate. 

Or my transit van is perfect too!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			I looked at the Qashqai for about 2 seconds before I bought an Insignia estate...... 2 full cart bags and 2 leccy trollies without putting any seats down.  Admittedly we do take the drivers out of the bags and lay on top.
		
Click to expand...

We really like our Qashqai   But then again I don't have a huge golf panzerwagon to load up every time I head out to play.

Should add that the Qashqai boot is bigger than it looks as it has a false floor that can be re moved to make it (even) bigger.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks chaps.

Loads of choice there!

I used to have a Vauxhall Cavalier when I worked as a Rep. Could have got an entire 4 ball's gear in that boot!


----------



## Ethan (Mar 22, 2016)

Tommo21 said:



			Audi A6 massive disco size boot, 2 ltr TDI much cheaper to run that what you think. Just sold my 120000 miler that I had for two years...not a hiccup. On the lookout for another one.
		
Click to expand...

I have just swapped a 2008 A6 for a 2015. The boot in the older one was a bit bigger because it had less panelling in the side of the boot near the opening and was therefore a bit wider. New one still pretty good, though.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 22, 2016)

I had a civic for while and you could get a bag and trolley in that easily without the seats going down.
If you did fold the rear seats flat it had a huge space for luggage.

Mind you the new civic is fugly


----------



## pendodave (Mar 22, 2016)

It's all about the width. 

I have a toyota Iq. It's as small as a smart car, but because  its boot can take a bag including the driver sideways, it's more practical than my golf which is twice the size but with a narrower boot.

If the bag fits sideways, everything else is dressing IMHO.


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Those Mini SUVs are not as big as they look,
		
Click to expand...

Bit like a reverse TARDIS I thought.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 22, 2016)

North Mimms said:



			Time for Mr Mimms to change his car before the old one falls to bits.
He has zero interest in cars so choice falls to me!

Looking for something that easily takes 2 large bags plus trolleys.

Considering a Qashqai but any other recommendations?

*Don't care about*
Brand image
Driving at 90+ in motorways
Alloy wheels and styling
Looking cool

*Do care about*
Comfort
Internal spec
Fuel consumption
Me being able to park the thing!
		
Click to expand...

A slightly bigger and better alternative to the Qashqai is the Mazda CX5.


----------



## paulv (Mar 22, 2016)

I can get 2 bags and trolleys in the boot of my Mk7 golf. Only have to take driver out and put them in separate. Easy to park, good interior spec and most models have adaptive cruise control which is ideal for cruising on the motorway


----------



## jusme (Mar 22, 2016)

I have watched poor buggers struggle with fitting golf equipment into their cars. I laugh at the thought of having to remove my driver to fit the bag in. 

I drive a Mondeo. The boot is enormous and if I remember right it may well be the biggest in it's class. Narrow it down to a few and if it's a deal breaker check the boot specs in each. We are spoiled today with the information available online


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 22, 2016)

Had a Mondeo estate and both trollies and bags fitting in nicely. Have just changed to a Focus estate as had issues with the Mondeo in the garage, bit too long.
Focus is fine, at the moment put the trollies in the boot part and bags across the folded down back seats so don't have to move drivers. Both bags and trollies ( in drier weather) will fit in boot but have to take driver , 3 woods out .


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 22, 2016)

Patiently waiting for a call from the dealer to say my new Skoda Superb is here. 

In the meantime I have a little Corsa on hire and it can just about handle a carry bag and a pair of shoes as long as I put the back seats down.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 22, 2016)

I've just bought a Peugeot 508SW.Gets two bags and 2 trolleys in easily.Heated seats and a very comfy drive.Get about 550 miles on a full tank driving round the town.Will get a lot more on a long drive.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 22, 2016)

Got to agree with the others saying the Qashqai isn't as big as it looks. We had one as our hire care on holiday last year, the three cases that slotted neatly into the Audi A4 boot back at home wouldn't go in, no matter how much we played with the false floor. Plus it handled like a fat old hippo! Great gadgets though, I will give it that, and they do look really good I think. And if parking is a real consideration in your choice, the surround camera on some models is pretty astonishing when you first try it.

Tried a lot of different cars last year when we were replacing ours (although not the Skoda) and the Insignia came out as easily the biggest boot, it's huge.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 22, 2016)

C4 grand Picasso.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 22, 2016)

Toyota Avensis estate - petrol version is very quiet and frugal and the boot is huge.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 23, 2016)

rulefan said:



			A slightly bigger and better alternative to the Qashqai is the Mazda CX5.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  A friend has a Mazda CX-5 and it is a very nice car.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 23, 2016)

think about an Audi A6, enormous boot.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2016)

Any VAG estate.

my passat has had 4 tour bags and an electric powacaddy in the back on many occasions.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 23, 2016)

I presently have a Range Rover Sport that actually has a pretty small boot given the size of the vehicle. Looking at changing and took a Skoda Octavia vRS estate out for a spin at the weekend and was pleasantly surprised by both the performance and the size inside. Got much more space than the present motor. Also, being a Skoda it's cheaper than the VW/Audi counterparts although based on the same chassis etc.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Got to agree with the others saying the Qashqai isn't as big as it looks. We had one as our hire care on holiday last year, the three cases that slotted neatly into the Audi A4 boot back at home wouldn't go in, no matter how much we played with the false floor. _*Plus it handled like a fat old hippo!*_

Click to expand...

Must have been the "old" model that you had then Ben, because the new Qashqai is absolutely superb.
I know I sell them for a living, but seriously.......... if I needed to buy a family car I would buy one myself tomorrow.
One of the most comfortable cars I have ever driven.
But I agree with others, not the biggest boot space available, (although I've never been scuppered), so I'll echo what others say about the Skoda. Nice cars.
C4 grand Picasso??? It's cheaper to stand outside and set light to Â£50.00 notes.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a Toyota RAV4. Easy to get two bags and two trolleys in without putting seats down. If all three of us play (usually do) i do put one passenger seat down, just makes it easier, but have tried different packing orders and got all 3 in without. Depending on how you pack, you may have to take the driver out of one bag, but there are various combinations that negate the need to do that. Full leather interior, all mod cons, great motor to drive, comfortable and reasonable economy for a diesel 4x4. My second one - replaced the old one last year, gets a thumbs up from me.

We also have a Nisaan Juke. If you don't mind putting the back seats down, it takes two sets of clubs and two trolleys with ease. Very economical - 51 mpg currently showing on my dash. Again all mod cons and quite nice to drive - I do a 120 mile round trip in it 3 days a week.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 25, 2016)

I had a Ford Kuga for two years and although a reasonably nice drive and plenty of goodies etc. it was pretty pants when it came to golf kit carrying space.

Because of all the bodywork on the outside it looks big-ish but it's built on a Focus chassis and that's the problem.

Tardis physics in reverse


----------



## Jensen (Mar 25, 2016)

Skoda Superb or Octavia   You could always go for an estate version for even more space


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Skoda Superb or Octavia   You could always go for an estate version for even more space
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'd never go for anything but the estate version, whatever it is.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 25, 2016)

North Mimms said:



			Time for Mr Mimms to change his car before the old one falls to bits.
He has zero interest in cars so choice falls to me!

Looking for something that easily takes 2 large bags plus trolleys.

Considering a Qashqai but any other recommendations?

*Don't care about*
Brand image
Driving at 90+ in motorways
Alloy wheels and styling
Looking cool

*Do care about*
Comfort
Internal spec
Fuel consumption
Me being able to park the thing!
		
Click to expand...

Get an estate car - ALL SUV type vehicles guzzle fuel something terrible.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Get an estate car - ALL SUV type vehicles guzzle fuel something terrible.
		
Click to expand...

You sure about that???
My current Qashqai is doing just over 60mpg and last year I drove down to the South of France in an X-Trail Diesel Auto which was averaging 52.3.
I hardly call that "gas guzzling".


----------

